# opening day double



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

first one was to fast so I climbed back up and sat back down for another 30 minutes. I am not much of a deer hunter I just like to eat it I would rather hunt waterfowl. I can still get 1 more.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice...way to get it done.


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Rub it in


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm kind of like you, even though I don't hunt waterfowl. Some guys like horns, and I kind of do too, but I like eating venison better! A nice fat doe really fills the bill!


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Yep can't eat the antlers...


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Tyler8866 said:


> Yep can't eat the antlers...


True, but most guys appreciate a nice rack


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

But you can stir the soup or stew with a rack


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I like a nice rack too ....... oops, I have enough deer racks on the wall it's all meat for me now, Thank you guys


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

ducknut141 said:


> first one was to fast so I climbed back up and sat back down for another 30 minutes. I am not much of a deer hunter I just like to eat it I would rather hunt waterfowl. I can still get 1 more.
> View attachment 246603


IMO,.Its a shame to see button bucks and yearlings killed! I always try to take a mature deer weather for horns or meat!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I respect your opinion. The meat from the yearlings is some of the best you will ever eat.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

MY EYES said:


> IMO,.Its a shame to see button bucks and yearlings killed! I always try to take a mature deer weather for horns or meat!


Roflmao...you'd rather shoot a mature doe that's carrying twins/triplets...shoot what you want but don't chastise someone else for what they shoot...no one really cares about your opinion here...its about the OP's deer.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

That's the great thing about this country. You can have your own opinion, everyone has that right. Allot of men and women have given their lives and bodies to give us that choice. If someone chooses to only take larger or mature deer and pass on smaller better eating ones then so be it. I didn't feel like I was being chastised. Anyway MY FREEZER IS FULL ALREADY come on duck season


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Great shooting!

Not only are the young deer delicious, it can be a useful small land tactic to manage your herd. I only have 7 acres near my house. I waited for young bucks to mature the first 3 years only to watch them leave for a variety of reasons. However, a familiar doe always remained. She is now at least 6 years old, has a broken right ankle, easy to identify. Since she turned 4, she has dropped twins each year. I have shot her button buck the last 3 years and she is still here and has 2 more this year. Hard to judge someone when you do not know the property or the deer populations in the area.


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Roflmao...you'd rather shoot a mature doe that's carrying twins/triplets...shoot what you want but don't chastise someone else for what they shoot...no one really cares about your opinion here...its about the OP's deer.


I dont shoot pregnant does either,.so I dont know wtf your reading! And i said in my opinion for a reason,..i realize that alot of young deer are taken by young,old or inexperienced hunters. Then again,.alot are taken by ignorant "brown its down" hunters! You kill whatever you want bud,.its your right!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Mr MY EYES do you eat veal ? By the way I personally am a very experienced hunter but am more experienced at the table. I personally enjoy the younger deer meat at the table more. The farm that I hunt looses allot of money to deer damage and wants as many as possible removed so I guess I am one of those ignorant if it's brown it's down deer hunter's, again my choice. At this point I would prefer you sir to stay out of my thread I choice that also. MY RIGHT!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

MY EYES said:


> I dont shoot pregnant does either,.so I dont know wtf your reading! And i said in my opinion for a reason,..i realize that alot of young deer are taken by young,old or inexperienced hunters. Then again,.alot are taken by ignorant "brown its down" hunters! You kill whatever you want bud,.its your right!


Lol then you better hurry cause your doe season ends in about 3 weeks. Balance is the key to wildlife management a bottom heavy age structure is no better than a top heavy one.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

MY EYES said:


> I dont shoot pregnant does either,.so I dont know wtf your reading! And i said in my opinion for a reason,..i realize that alot of young deer are taken by young,old or inexperienced hunters. Then again,.alot are taken by ignorant "brown its down" hunters! You kill whatever you want bud,.its your right!


If you aren't killing pregnant does, do you not hunt after late October then? Alright then guy.... there are a lot of reasons to kill deer of all ages. A young deer will produce the best steaks, an old buck taken before the rut pretty much needs to be done up as a roast or jerky. If horns are all you hunt for why not just pick em up in March?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been hunting deer since 1981 and have taken my share of bb during our muzzle loading season. the state of Indiana allows any age any sex during our ml season. they also have antlerless deer tags that can be used for the entire deer season. there is no limit on how many deer you take as long as you don't take more than each counties quota. some counties have as many as 8 per yr. some counties have less. the dnr sets this quota and knows a lot of bb will be taken. I for one would take a yearling over any average buck. just because the young deer tastes so much better. i'll also take a nice doe if I get the chance. there is nothing wrong with taking these deer. taking these deer helps manage the herd and reducing disease.

oh yeah nice job on filling the freezer.

now one time we was hunting public land at pigeon river wildlife area in northern Indiana. at that time deer had to be checked in at the area check station. we went in at noon to check a deer in and there was this baby deer with spots all over it laying there. we asked the co what it was about. he told us this guy brought it in and said he had made a mistake and would never hunt again. the little deer only weighed 22# undressed. this type of guy should never have been in the woods.
sherman


----------

